# Ultra rare: 1937 Glidacycle



## Jay81 (May 6, 2019)

I know the term "rare" has been discussed, and dissected here before. Many times the term "rare" is used improperly, just like the term "restored."
Here is a bike I believe definitely fits the bill to be described as rare, and dare I say, I think it qualifies as ultra rare.
The 1937 Glidacycle.
I got this yesterday from my brothers collection that I bought out. He also gave me an issue of "Classic Bike" newsletter from November/December 1996, where they did an article about these bikes, and also published the text and some pictures from original sales material. 
A quote from the article: 
"It is said that one hundred of the unique machines were made and only four survive today."

FOUR.

Now, it's entirely possible that more were discovered since then. But with approximately 100 ever produced there can't be many.
I have only seen one other example in person, which my brother also used to own, which he bought from Jerry Peters.
I have also seen one other example on ebay a few years ago. 

Here are a few pics of this rare bike, and two signs my brother had made, using pictures from the original sales material, which was published in the above mentioned article.
I rode it around the neighborhood a bit yesterday, it is an absolute blast to ride!  I hope you all enjoy the pics. I am stoked as can be to add this bike to my collection!


----------



## frankster41 (May 6, 2019)

Looks like quite the contraption!!!


----------



## Rollo (May 6, 2019)

... KQQL bike! ... Is it easy to ride? ...


----------



## Jay81 (May 6, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... KQQL bike! ... Is it easy to ride? ...




Thanks! It's pretty easy to ride.


----------



## redline1968 (May 6, 2019)

They are pretty cool and heavy too. Love the shifter


----------



## hoofhearted (May 6, 2019)

@Jay81 ... Thank you for taking on the use of the word, ''rare''.
The word is tremendously overused by many peeps in every
field of collecting .. from ''Chinese Checkers'' marbles to pocket
knives  to ''Haunted Dolls''.

However your use of the word is highly appropriate as you apply
it to your Glidacycle.  That is an amazing machine - and you are
very fortunate to be able to add it to your collection.

Never having had a chance to see one in motion .. my observations
were limited to the illustration from the factory.

No matter how much I studied the factory illustrated mechanism
of motion .. I could not get the Glidacycle to roll.

But after seeing your machine .. and making comparisons to the
illustration ... I see that your ''locomotive linkage'' connects the
treadles to the actual chainrings of the drive unit ... and these chain
rings send the force of motion to  rear cogs (geas / sprockets / rings)
by way of the chains ... causing the rear wheel to propel the machine
forward.

The factory illustration has the ''locomotive linkage'' as a direct go-
between - connecting the treadle mechanisms directly to the rear cogs.s... _*Aarrrgh  !!*_

And now .. after listening to_* In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida  .*_since 1968 -- have
discovered the authentic message to be, ''In The Garden Of Eden ... ''

Thank you -- Glidacycle ...

..... patric


----------



## PCHiggin (May 6, 2019)

I always believed the term “rare” walked hand in hand with desirable. Some bikes are more scarce than anything, usually for good reason


----------



## Jay81 (May 6, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> @Jay81 ... Thank you for taking on the use of the word, ''rare''.
> The word is tremendously overused by many peeps in every
> field of collecting .. from ''Chinese Checkers'' marbles to pocket
> knives  to ''Haunted Dolls''.
> ...




Thank you, I certainly am very fortunate to be the next caretaker of this machine. 

I would like to point out, the "locomotive linkage" or #8 in the drawing, is connected directly to the chains themselves (not the chainrings) by way of a special chain link referred to as the  "connecting link" #9 in the factory drawing.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 6, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Thank you, I certainly am very fortunate to be the next caretaker of this machine.
> 
> I would like to point out, the "locomotive linkage" or #8 in the drawing, is connected directly to the chains themselves (not the chainrings) by way of a special chain link referred to as the  "connecting link" #9 in the factory drawing.




===========================================================

Am dizzy just thinkin' about your last comment, @Jay81  ... one day I will pilot a Glidacycle.

..... patric


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 6, 2019)

Such a cool bike! (As well as others from your brother's collection) The wear on your new machine is perfect, too! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Brutuskend (May 7, 2019)

Wow. Trippy.
Looks kinda like a roadster bit way cooler!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (May 7, 2019)

Very interesting bike for sure!  Any chance of seeing a video of the bike in action?


----------



## Jay81 (May 7, 2019)

brwstrmgmt said:


> Very interesting bike for sure!  Any chance of seeing a video of the bike in action?




I was thinking about doing a video when I get time.


----------



## redline1968 (May 7, 2019)

Ok I didn’t want to say anything but I just couldn’t resist...here’s mine. It’s a old resto. It’s a weird bike for sure..ahead of it’s time.


----------



## Jay81 (May 7, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Ok I didn’t want to say anything but I just couldn’t resist...here’s mine. It’s a old resto. It’s a weird bike for sure..ahead of it’s time.View attachment 993690
> View attachment 993691
> 
> View attachment 993694
> ...




WOW! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Brutuskend (May 7, 2019)

What does the long shaft with the knob thingy do?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2019)

2015 Classic Bike of the Year Best Restored--Owner John Mack, restored by Bob Strucel. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (May 7, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> What does the long shaft with the knob thingy do?




Go back and read Entry #8 ....

..... patric


----------



## Rivnut (May 7, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> What does the long shaft with the knob thingy do?




If you study the drawing of the bike, you'll see a cable that runs forward.  In the pictures of the restored bike you can see the cable attached to the pedals.  It appears, to me anyway, that the "gears" are in reality moving the pedals, which are attached to a sleeve,  up and down the drive lever.  You get different "speeds" by changing the throw on the pedals and consequently the drive lever. With the pedal at the bottom you'd get a lot of swing for starting or going up hill (levers, one of the seven basic tools.)  As you get the bike moving, you pull back on the gear shift lever which slides the pedals up the drive lever and you don't have to move your legs as far to get the lever to make a complete swing.


----------



## redline1968 (May 8, 2019)

I think the demise and poor sale were due to its advanced design and difficulty in changing the rear tire....oh man what a pain it was setting up that chain.


----------



## vintagebicycledecals.com (May 11, 2022)

Hi, I reproduced the headstock decal for this bike about 12 years ago, I stock them in my ebay store. there is an airplane on the original headstock. 

Glidacycle W. E. Hendricks Corp New Orleans Early Recumbent Bicycle Decal​


----------

